# From 2.1.6 Miui ICS to CM7



## fat12yearold (Jan 8, 2012)

I heard rumblings on how if you wanna go from miui ics to CM7 you gotta SPF, is this true or could I just go in to recovery and do the normal data wipe and all that jazz.


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

fat12yearold said:


> I heard rumblings on how if you wanna go from miui ics to CM7 you gotta SPF, is this true or could I just go in to recovery and do the normal data wipe and all that jazz.


Yeah just wipe everything even system just to be safe.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Please use the developer forum for new ROM releases or posting work.


----------



## fat12yearold (Jan 8, 2012)

my bad


----------

